# Insert Parting Tool



## Omnimill (Dec 14, 2010)

I bought an Insert type parting tool at the weekend (Glanze) and after a quick try out I'm not impressed. I'm wondering though if the inserts are not very good? Can anyone direct me to a UK source of suitable (non Glanze) inserts or even confirm the code for them? It's the 2+mm size which I think some call GTN2?

Vic.


----------



## Xlmyford (Dec 14, 2010)

Hello.
Yes,these inserts are GTN2.You can also use GTR2,which cuts a trifle more on the right side,or GTL2.
These inserts are not that easy to get.
Iscar and Hertel make them,afaik.
Regards,Ralph
http://www.glanze.com/indexable-tool-holders/tth-parting-tool-holders-with-blades.html


----------



## Omnimill (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks Ralph. I like Flat Eric by the way!

Vic.


----------



## Ned Ludd (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi Vic,
Sorry but I have no experience of Glanze brand, but I have a little of other types. I would ask if this is your first insert parting tool? If it is, you might find the technique different to your past methods. Another question would be, which lathe do you have?
Now for a little general advice, first off, do not think just because you can have lots of overhang that you can use it all. Limit yourself to, say, 1/2-3/4" projection, any more than that and things may start to get bent. The next thing is to be more aggressive in parting than you would with HSS and if it starts to squeak use some more fluid. How aggressive is down to experience and good judgement and, of course, lathe construction.
I suppose I should have started by asking in what way did it behave that caused you to be not impressed? What were you expecting and how did it fail to achieve those expectations?
Ned


----------



## grg12 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi Vic

I use Glanze parting tool with GTN2 inserts on minilathe - and i'm very pleased with it. It's not a "universal" tool - i'm still using hss parting tool for aluminum, brass and soft steel - because hss produces much nicer surface finish and leaves smaller "pimple" at the center. But when it comes to tool steel or bigger diameters... 
With hss tool i can part up to 20mm in 9SMnPb3 or up to 12mm in C45 and drill rod, for Glanze - 20mm of C45 is "not a problem".
Gregor


----------



## firebird (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi Vic

I use GTN2 tips in my parting tool but its mounted upside down in a rear tool post and parts off beautifully in all materials. Myford ml7 lathe by the way.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Omnimill (Dec 14, 2010)

I have an 8 1/2 x 14 lathe. The first test on some 400 series stainless was ok I suppose but the second test on some mild steel and the insert chipped ... It just doesn't seem to cut as nicely or leave as good a finish as a nice sharp HSS tool. I kind of hoped it would be good for cutting fins on cylinders as well but the 2mm insert isn't even 2mm it's nearer 2.2mm. Perhaps it'll be good on alloy or brass. :idea:

Vic.


----------



## Fingers (Dec 14, 2010)

I can't comment on the original question but in my experience HSS works better on brass and alum, just my little opinion. 
J


----------



## Omnimill (Dec 16, 2010)

If only I could get some HSS inserts:

http://www.arwarnerco.com/index.html

Vic


----------



## Niels Abildgaard (Dec 16, 2010)

There is another way shown in specialist section by Quinette.I do not know how to link


----------



## ChrisB (Dec 17, 2010)

RDG tools always seem to carry a nice selection of inserts. Also worth giving Hugh at Amadeal a shout too, he always seem to be able to turn things up magically. Also Chronos do tend to have alternative inserts for their Glanze tools.

Have to admit I love my Glanze parting tool, does a lovely job in brass and ally on my Mini Lathe, not tried it with steel yet thought I have to admit. Also my noob level could well be rose tinting my glasses a little :big:


----------



## Omnimill (Dec 19, 2010)

I've been given an Iscar GTN2 insert to try but it's too cold to go in the workshop at the moment!

Vic.


----------



## bentprop (Dec 19, 2010)

I was always under the impression that with insert tools you should use high speed and agressive feed to get the best from them.I have an Iscar parting tool,with 3mm wide inserts,but in general this is overkill for the sort of stuff most of us would do.
Of course,there is now such a wide choice in inserts that my ideas may be outdated.I only use insert tools for general fast removal of metal.
For small or more precise work I still much prefer HSS tools.Besides,you can easily shape a tool to your exact need.Not so easy with inserts.


----------



## Omnimill (Dec 24, 2010)

Thought I'd take a quick snap of the Iscar (grey) tip for future reference alongside the Glanze.






Vic.


----------

